# My 2017 (USA) Trek Powerfly finally has Walk Assist!



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Attention Trek Powerfly owners in the USA: Walk Assist is available now from Trek Tech Support. Mine (2017) finally works!

Here's the correct sequence to follow.

1. Call Trek Tech Support and ask to have Walk Assist enabled on your Powerfly. They will coordinate with your Trek dealer. Get bike to dealer.

2. For Walk Assist + eMTB mode, Trek tech support will remote into your Trek dealer's computer (connected to your Powerfly). Trek will download a "Trek" update with walk assist enabled & eMtb mode. Done!

3. If you want Walk Assist + older Sport mode, do Step 2 above first. Then have dealer download latest "Bosch" update where dealer can select eMTB or Sport mode.

It was not a fast learning process getting mine done. But Trek should be getting quicker with more requests.

My bad knees say *Thanks Trek!* 

Good luck with yours.

Catfish ...


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Anyone with *any* Bosch-powered eMTB should get eMTB mode enabled. You need the Bosch Performance CX motor to have eMTB mode enabled. It is a huge improvement. When you select Sport mode, with eMTB enabled, the assist becomes much more intuitive and fun. If you soft pedal, it barely assists, if you jump on the pedals, it really pushes you hard. It is perfect for rolling up to an obstacle and wheelying over it. 

Walk mode is nice too, but eMTB mode is what really improves the experience. 

To tell if you have eMTB mode, look at the side cover of the motor to be sure you have a Performanceline CX motor, and then select Sport mode on the controller. If eMTB is enabled, "eMTB" will display for about a second at the bottom of the display. If you don't have it, find a Bosch dealer and have it turned on!


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

My 60-something father-in-law bought a Powerfly 5 in 2017 and only took it on singletrack a few times. He decided to upgrade to a Powerfly LT 9.7 about 3 weeks ago, and it's incredibly capable on singletrack... but Walk mode is disabled from the factory. He bought it from the largest Trek dealer in town who has sold quite a few Trek ebikes but they have very, very little experience with the Bosch software. They've never done an update before.

They had the bike about 2 days and said they worked with Trek but they can't enable Walk mode. I am aware that Class 1 ebikes have 2 things: 1) no throttle - pedal assist only and 2) 20mph limit on power assist.

Enabling walk mode clearly doesn't give the bike a throttle. But it can then move without pedaling, that's the entire purpose of walk mode. When/if you stall on a singletrack climb, it would help tremendously to have the 50+ pound bike pull itself up.

OP or anyone else that has gotten Trek to help their LBS turn it on - do you have any specific contact names or other information that could help? The LBS thinks they did all they could. Given that others in the United States with Trek bikes *do* have walk mode whether it was on by default or was later enabled, I am pretty sure that I can get this done for my FIL. Thanks in advance.


----------

